

Ask HN: If sitting is a lethal activity, what are some practical alternatives? - wchest

I have read a number of stories in the past few months like the recent article in the NYT magazine ("Is Sitting a Lethal Activity?" link below) which nearly all come to the same conclusion: sitting is bad for your health and we should all be more active throughout the day (exercising a few times a week doesn't help).<p>Does anyone have any innovative, and preferably inexpensive, ways to achieve this? Solutions like a treadmill desk seem a bit overkill, expensive, and I would imagine might make it hard to concentrate.<p>link to NYT article: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/magazine/mag-17sitting-t.html?_r=1&#38;src=me&#38;ref=homepage
======
apas
Ha, what a timing.

Couple days before, I saw MTV's Facebook Diary. In it, there was Pedram, a
Facebook engineer who uses a standing desk. At first I thought "he must be
crazy" etc. Just yesterday though, I got the "trend" and converted my computer
workspace from a "normal desk" to a standing desk.

Other cool people who use a standing desk (and swear by its name): Gina
Trapani, Marco Arment—even form US gov member Rumsfeld.

See more info re: standing desks here <http://apas.gr/desk/>

------
riskish
I've worked at a few companies and seen many people use standing desks as an
alternative. I prefer sitting when working, but I take breaks after a set
amount of time (i.e this part is going to take an hour, so I'll break in an
hour).

Outside of that I try to take have separate time for real exercise. I don't
like to mix the two up (treadmill desk).

------
latch
standing desks: <http://www.google.com/search?q=Standing+desks>

